# The Curse of Oak Island - History Channel Series - Whole season spoilers



## Carlucci

Ever since I first saw an "In Search Of..." episode about this enigmatic island and its buried treasure, I've been interested.

Now The History Channel is presenting a series about two brothers who bought most of the island to continue the search.

http://www.history.com/shows/the-curse-of-oak-island

The series begins Jan 5, 2014. Anyone else looking forward to this?


----------



## cannonz

I'm waiting for it too.


----------



## Gregor

Thanks, one of the most curious things I've read about.


----------



## danterner

Hadn't heard about it (the show, nor the history behind it). I just read through the Wikipedia page, and it sounds interesting - I'm in.


----------



## Hunter Green

I first heard about Oak Island in a children's magazine called _Cricket _in the October 1976 issue. It fascinated me so much, I still have that issue. I'm in.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'll be interested if it's not a reality show.


----------



## danterner

cheesesteak said:


> I'll be interested if it's not a reality show.


It looks like a reality show (not a competition, but exaggerated reality) - the video promo talks about the curse and how six people have died so far and the curse says one more must die and the two brothers are going over. It's definitely hamming it up.


----------



## Donbadabon

I've always loved the story behind Oak Island money pit, but really, there is no treasure there.

If you buried treasure, would you provide clues that told people they were digging in the right spot and that it is located just 40 more feet until they find it? lol. Not likely. The only purpose for that stone is to keep the story going.

I will still watch though.


----------



## tiassa

I'm interested too, even though I don't think there is any treasure. I'm curious as to how he original "hole" was made. IIRC there was some pretty tricky engineering done in the hole.


----------



## pmyers

Can't seem to find it in the guide data yet.


----------



## Carlucci

It's showing up on the DirecTV guide now.


----------



## pmyers

Carlucci said:


> It's showing up on the DirecTV guide now.


Thanks. Recording added. Man I love the DirecTV mobile app!


----------



## tiassa

It is in the Tivo guide now. SP set.


----------



## Donbadabon

While I don't believe that any type of treasure exists on Oak Island (seriously, who would have time to bury something hundreds of feet below the surface and create 5 flooding channels), I did enjoy the pilot and am sticking with it.

Of course since we know this was filmed last year, if they actually found anything it would've been all over the news. So I am watching knowing they didn't uncover any treasure.


----------



## Carlucci

I liked it too. I just wish they would do a better job of separating hard facts from legend and conjecture. Is it an incontrovertible fact that the flooding "tunnels" were man-made, for instance. 

I'll definitely keep watching, and I hope they do more to flesh out the real truth and not just feed the legend.


----------



## billboard_NE

I watched the first episode last night, looks like they have some money behind the effort, I'm in.

Who doesn't love a mystery.


----------



## Hunter Green

I'm gritting my teeth through this. The only way we're going to get a real investigation with the kind of equipment it'll take to have a chance of finding out who built all this and why, is to pay for it with a shamelessly exploitative, terrible show, and that's what we're getting. Them dragging out the artificial suspense on every little thing, and making all this overblown emphasis on the thinnest and most wild of legends, is really grating. I don't know if I'm going to be able to make it through five hours of that.


----------



## Carlucci

The 2nd episode: 

At least now we know that there really are old coconut fibers in at least one spot on the island. But really, do you need that to justify the continued search? To me, the fact that somebody constructed a pit with wooden plank barriers every x feet is enough to justify a full excavation thereof. 

I did like the additional details on the Knights Templar theory.


----------



## Carlucci

Episode 3:

Yeah, this show blows. 

How much more interesting it would have been if presented as a straight-up documentary. They are sapping all my interest with this "reality" format. 

I'm going to keep watching, because my 10-year old daughter has become fascinated by it, and it's leading us to some great discussions on science, myths, and healthy skepticism.


----------



## zordude

Yeah I am really disappointed as well.

I didn't expect any major shakeups such as finding treasure, given that nothing has come out in the past year, but the format they have chosen is just plain terrible.

They start threads, and then totally abandon them and start new threads.

There are only 5 episodes total, and it seems that at least 75% of each episode is total trash or recaps.


----------



## Donbadabon

It was odd how they just abandoned the shaft and decided to focus on the swamp.

I don't know why I keep watching, but I do. lol. I guess I want to see what happens next.


----------



## Hoffer

I had never heard of Oak Island before seeing this thread today. I read the Wikipedia article on it and it got me really excited about this TV show. Now I read these last posts in the thread and I'm completely turned off. Fake drama is the biggest thing I hate in reality TV. It would be nice if they just made a documentary on the history of the island and such. I'd watch that in a second.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Hoffer said:


> I had never heard of Oak Island before seeing this thread today. I read the Wikipedia article on it and it got me really excited about this TV show. Now I read these last posts in the thread and I'm completely turned off. Fake drama is the biggest thing I hate in reality TV. It would be nice if they just made a documentary on the history of the island and such. I'd watch that in a second.


I was in the same boat as you. Tried to watch an episode and couldn't get through it. Pretty lame. Might as well have been a searching for Bigfoot or Loch Ness Monster show.


----------



## jgickler

It would be interesting if they talked about some of the natural or non-treasure related theories for Oak Island. The really interesting one I had seen was basically a viking ship turned on end. But I'm sure that Shakespeare's lost plays or the ark or the covenant are more exciting then a viking ship, even if it is a much more reasonable explanation.


----------



## SoupMan

Carlucci said:


> Episode 3:
> 
> Yeah, this show blows.
> 
> How much more interesting it would have been if presented as a straight-up documentary. They are sapping all my interest with this "reality" format.


I came to the same conclusion after watching the first episode and deleted the season pass. I did check the wikipedia page first to make sure I wasn't going to miss anything.


----------



## efilippi

I'd given up but looked at the most recent one last night, figuring they would have gotten past the bits where the lady was mourning her long dead son/husband/whatever. Starts with them ready to drain the swamp, some action! Off and on fast forward to get past all the baloney bits and then the start the pumps, in the last 20 seconds of the show. What a waste.

History channel was good when it was all about Hitler.


----------



## LifeIsABeach

I am watching because I have always been fascinated by Oak Island (years ago I read the same article the brothers did, but never quite got obsessed like they did). At the end of the last episode it said, "On the next episode", but I don't see anything listed on my TiVo. Has the show been cancelled? Taking a hiatus for Super Bowl Sunday?


----------



## zordude

Guide data screw up this week.

The re-run at 5pm eastern (episode 3) was labeled as Episode 4 and marked NEW. If you use TiVo this was recorded as the first airing of Ep 4.

The correct episode 4 ran at 10pm eastern, the normal broadcast time.


----------



## tiassa

zordude said:


> Guide data screw up this week.
> 
> The re-run at 5pm eastern (episode 3) was labeled as Episode 4 and marked NEW. If you use TiVo this was recorded as the first airing of Ep 4.
> 
> The correct episode 4 ran at 10pm eastern, the normal broadcast time.


Yeah, I got caught by that. I picked up the episode from On Demand.


----------



## Carlucci

Episode 4:

Ok, so now are we finally getting somewhere? I thought it was pretty great that the dude predicted the location of another stone based on some crazy code hidden in the works of Shakespeare, and they did in fact find a stone within a reasonable distance. Sure, it's probably just a coincidence, but it was enough to redeem that episode, at least.

Now we're getting ready to see if the "vault" does in fact lie in the other spot he predicted, and the metal detector/metal probing seems to indicate that something is there, which of course, will waste the entire episode before they end with another cliffhanger.

Still not happy with the format. Oak Island is just begging for a "Final Report" type treatment. That NatGeo show was amazing for cutting through the crap and dealing only in facts. 

Also, does anyone else think Marty Lagina looks exactly like Dustin Hoffman and Elliot Gould had a baby?


----------



## Donbadabon

Carlucci said:


> Episode 4:
> 
> Now we're getting ready to see if the "vault" does in fact lie in the other spot he predicted, and the metal detector/metal probing seems to indicate that something is there, which of course, will waste the entire episode before they end with another cliffhanger.


Ugh. So true.

This and the constant narration of "Could the treasure be xxxxx", with no resolution to the questions is very annoying.


----------



## Carlucci

Episode 5: (Season Finale)

I watched 5 episodes of TCoOI and all I got was a lousy Spanish coin. But, (and you'll never believe this) the brothers who spent a small fortune on acquiring the rights to the island, and invested in technology and resources to further excavate and explore, took a tense, suspenseful vote at the end have decided to KEEP LOOKING. Why, it's almost as if a cable network was giving them money to broadcast their search.

The skeptic in me says that coin was planted. And if I'm ever in the market for underground metal detection services, I'm certainly not hiring that firm, whose detector gave a huge false-positive signal, that led to nothing but some stones. But it's the island, you see, playing its usual tricks on the would-be treasure finders.

When it was all done, it took 5 hours to show what could have been contained in a half-hour documentary. If it weren't for the teaching opportunities it provided for my daughter, it would have been a complete waste of time.


----------



## Donbadabon

^^^ I agree with everything you said.

I didn't realize it was the season finale. Ugh.

Not sure why the diver went with Nitrox. Nitrox ( a nitrogen/oxygen mix ) is used to decrease decompression times when diving and give you longer bottom times. I don't see any advantage when submerged in 1 foot of muck.

As much as this show annoys me, I can't stop watching.


----------



## JMikeD

Carlucci said:


> Episode 5: (Season Finale)
> 
> When it was all done, it took 5 hours to show what could have been contained in a half-hour documentary.


Yeah. Pretty disappointing. My hopes dimmed when they got the Scandinavian guy on there with his wild theories. Cancelled wishlist entry.


----------



## mrdbdigital

I don't understand why someone doesn't just put a concrete caisson around the whole site and just dig it out. You could use something along the lines of the machine they used to dig and pour the walls on the Big Dig in Boston to just build a wall around the whole site and just excavate it, once and for all.

These guys have already reportedly poured over 2 million dollars in this site. Probably would have gone a long way toward the above.


----------



## Carlucci

Heck, I would have settled for a good old-fashioned sandbag barricade around the rather small targeted section of the swamp and pumping or even bailing the water out of there. It wasn't that deep. 

But I guess it's more dramatic to have a diver scooping out the muck instead of letting us see what's (not) really down there.


----------



## cannonz

Carlucci said:


> Episode 5: (Season Finale)
> 
> I watched 5 episodes of TCoOI and all I got was a lousy Spanish coin. But, (and you'll never believe this) the brothers who spent a small fortune on acquiring the rights to the island, and invested in technology and resources to further excavate and explore, took a tense, suspenseful vote at the end have decided to KEEP LOOKING. Why, it's almost as if a cable network was giving them money to broadcast their search.
> 
> The skeptic in me says that coin was planted. And if I'm ever in the market for underground metal detection services, I'm certainly not hiring that firm, whose detector gave a huge false-positive signal, that led to nothing but some stones. But it's the island, you see, playing its usual tricks on the would-be treasure finders.
> 
> When it was all done, it took 5 hours to show what could have been contained in a half-hour documentary. If it weren't for the teaching opportunities it provided for my daughter, it would have been a complete waste of time.


I suspected plant too, and don't forget $300,000 or what ever the uber detector cost and gave false positive.


----------



## zordude

You mean PVC pipe and copper wire? Should have cost about $12.50


----------



## fylcsm

zordude said:


> You mean PVC pipe and copper wire? Should have cost about $12.50


I was stunned by that too.


----------



## tiassa

The thing that annoyed me is that they were all over the place, pumping the water out of hole 10X, diving offshore, fraining the swamp, they never reached a conclusion with any of those projects, really. 

I agree that barricading off the area of the swamp around the suspteced "metal hit" and bailing or pumping it out makes a lot more sense than "diving" in it.

The scanner was several microphone like things attached to the PVC pipe frame, presumably to measure the reflected sounds. Still trying to figure out what caued the hit and where/why it got moved. 

I didn't really like what they did, but I'm a sucker for the story --if they do a sequel, I'll probably watch


----------



## WhiskeyTango

tiassa said:


> Still trying to figure out what caused the hit...


The producers.


----------



## cannonz

We did learn one thing the Lorenz deep max 6 is a pos metal detector.


----------



## Donbadabon

If there is some sort of treasure on the island (which I think the chances are zero point zero), these knuckleheads won't be the ones to find it.

They clearly have no gameplan, switching from the shaft to the cove to the swamp in the blink of an eye. Complete one task all the way through. Eliminate it, or verify it.


----------



## zordude

I thought the gameplan was to make money from the TV Show


----------



## Donbadabon

Ahh, I didn't consider that. In that case, they are doing great.


----------



## Hunter Green

Thanks to this thread I saved myself having to watch the last two episodes, or whatever they're going to come up with for the next "season".


----------



## Donbadabon

New season starts Nov 4th.

Of course we know they haven't found it, but I am still in for the entertainment value.


----------



## cannonz

Donbadabon said:


> New season starts Nov 4th.
> 
> Of course we know they haven't found it, but I am still in for the entertainment value.


It's like a train wreck I'll be there, hopefully will move a little faster this year.


----------



## Jim_TV

I can't believe this is coming back for another season. I thought for sure that it was one and done. I was aware of the mystery on Oak Island before I saw this show. But after that first season all they found was a single coin that magically appeared on the last episode like someone took it out of their personal collection just to give some false hope for a continued search and second tv season.


----------



## Donbadabon

Season 2, episode 1 aired last night. And based on what you were expecting, it either delivered or failed. lol

It is such a train wreck I can't look away. I have to laugh at the manufactured drama and theory's, and how the announcer doesn't state them as fact, but only as questions. 

And now we are moving back into the money pit after abandoning it last season.


----------



## zordude

I don't think they were in the money pit last season were they? I thought they were in 10X


----------



## Jim_TV

Did anyone catch the _Search for the Lost Giants_, a new series that aired right after this? It's a very similar premise with two brothers who are looking for evidence of gigantic humans 7 to 10 feet tall in North America, based on old legends and newspaper accounts of supposedly unearthed fossils from Colonial times. They are digging into what they think is an old burial mound in Massachusetts in the first episode. The show has a lot of the same supposition and what ifs as the Oak Island show. Unscientific as it is, I know I am going to keep watching this.


----------



## Donbadabon

zordude said:


> I don't think they were in the money pit last season were they? I thought they were in 10X


I could be wrong, but wasn't it the money pit where they used the remote camera?


----------



## Donbadabon

Just when I think they can't go any further to the absurd, they are now following a lead that King Solomon's treasures, including the Lost Ark Of The Covenant, is hidden on Oak Island.

That carved rock in the woods was just laughable. Is there anyone who doesn't think the 'expert' had a hand in carving it?


----------



## DaveMN

While the idea of the money pit itself is fascinating, the insane speculation and snail-like pace are downright infuriating. I've found myself fast-forwarding through most of the show now. If they could stick to the facts and start some actual excavation, it would greatly increase my interest.

BTW, the producer recently did an AMA on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2l9yak



Spoiler



Apparently they've discovered the original money pit this year.


----------



## cannonz

DaveMN said:


> While the idea of the money pit itself is fascinating, the insane speculation and snail-like pace are downright infuriating. I've found myself fast-forwarding through most of the show now. If they could stick to the facts and start some actual excavation, it would greatly increase my interest.
> 
> BTW, the producer recently did an AMA on reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2l9yak
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they've discovered the original money pit this year.


You forgot the recapping, is about a !/4 of every show.


----------



## DaveMN

cannonz said:


> You forgot the recapping, is about a !/4 of every show.


You're right- I forgot about the endless recapping and displaying of the same graphics over and over. Ugh...

The core story about the money pit is interesting enough that they shouldn't have to rely on all the manufactured drama.


----------



## efilippi

I think there is manufactured drama because there is no actual drama.


----------



## LifeIsABeach

If they cut out all the BS they could fit this whole season into a couple episodes which leaves less time for commercials which pays the bills for all the money they are spending on the island.


----------



## DaveMN

LifeIsABeach said:


> If they cut out all the BS they could fit this whole season into a couple episodes which leaves less time for commercials which pays the bills for all the money they are spending on the island.


----------



## DaveMN

Well, I made it through season 2.



Spoiler



The big reveal in the last episode was that the scanner picked-up a cavern with objects that might be man-made at the bottom of 10x. So basically the whole season could be summarized as "the scanner picked-up a cavern with objects that might be man-made at the bottom of 10x, but we won't know until we get down there."


----------



## JMikeD

DaveMN said:


> Well, I made it through season 2.
> 
> So did I. But I skipped all but the last episode and even then, I was working crossword puzzles all the way through it.


----------



## cannonz

The last one wasn't too bad but the one before it they literally did nothing for an hour.


----------



## cannonz

Now there is going to be one on the lost Dutchman mine.


----------



## DaveMN

Apparently there's a Season 3 in store for us in "the fall of 2015". I know I'm going out on a limb here, but here's my prediction for the entirety of the upcoming season:

They'll find nothing, but in the season finale, they'll uncover a piece of wood that "might be the key to unlocking the mystery". We'll also continue to be bombarded ad nauseam with crackpot theories.


----------



## Jim_TV

I'm a person who rarely bails on a show. I watched the first season of this but it just got to be way too drawn out for me to slog through the second season of them finding and learning nothing of importance.


----------



## DaveMN

I was initially drawn to the backstory, but have given up on them actually finding something of significance. The reason I keep watching is the human factor. I'm fascinated how these guys can keep burning their life savings in an obviously futile pursuit. Maybe the money they get from the network offsets their costs.


----------



## DaveMN

Season 3 starts November 10th:
http://www.history.com/shows/the-curse-of-oak-island/videos/the-curse-of-oak-island-new-season

"This is the year!" LOL


----------



## Donbadabon

DaveMN said:


> "This is the year!" LOL


Lol.

I don't know why I keep watching. Maybe it is just the enjoyment of seeing the different things they try. Or maybe how quickly they can get distracted and abandon what they are currently doing and put everything into the next idea.

Whatever it is, I'll be in for another season.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

How I love this show. Even with the YEAAHHUUUGHHH overused sound effect at the end of that teaser.


----------



## DaveMN

This show is a perfect match for TiVo. I just skip through all the crazy, incessant crackpot theories about the Knights Templar, etc. There's usually a solid 10 minutes of interesting material per hour (in a good episode).


----------



## cannonz

Maybe this season the wild hair guy from their constantly airing aliens are real show will be on, with alien bigfoots made the pit to power their ships theory, because "NO OTHER EXPLANATION MAKES SENSE"


----------



## DaveMN

Just when you think they've touched on every crackpot theory, now they have a guy claiming that the treasure of the Aztec empire is buried on Oak Island. As noted in the post above, the only thing left is aliens.


----------



## cannonz

Just watched the first Drilling Down follow up show (Columbus Day) talk about whacked out theory's.


----------



## DaveMN

I've started my own Oak Island drinking game. Every time the narrator poses a rhetorical question that begins with something like "Could it be..." or "Is it possible...", I scream "NO!!!!" at the top of my lungs and take a drink.

The only thing that still holds my attention is the possibility they might actually find out what's in 10X or the Money Pit. Everything else is just padding, including the "Drilling Down" show. If they took all the moments of "real" substance from all 3 seasons, it MIGHT make for a one hour special. I've found this show is a great use of the new "Quick Mode" too.


----------



## cannonz

I don't shout but during there many aliens are real shows (all the same including narrator just different names) Might bigfoot aliens have built the pyramids I say no that's insane. History channel one class act. On the Oak show they do say they find something in X10 this season on the Drilling show, I'm assuming will be at end of last show at last minute with the guys saying WHAT is that, OH my god, then narrator did they find the treasure blah blah blah tune in next season to find out.


----------



## Donbadabon

DaveMN said:


> I've started my own Oak Island drinking game. Every time the narrator poses a rhetorical question that begins with something like "Could it be..." or "Is it possible...", I scream "NO!!!!" at the top of my lungs and take a drink.


It has really gotten to the point of just being ridiculous.

Sample dialog:

Random expert of the week - John F Kennedy had a map of Oak Island on his desk when he was assassinated.

Narrator - John F Kennedy? The 35th President? Could he have been secretly planning an excavation of 10X? Is it possible he was assassinated to keep him from finding the treasure?


----------



## boilerjt

Just wondering how many more seasons it will take to find out if anything is at the bottom of 10X.


----------



## cannonz

why did they put lab coats on to hear results of sword metal report?


----------



## zordude

cannonz said:


> why did they put lab coats on to hear results of sword metal report?


So stupid. I was embarrassed for my school.

"Before I show you this PowerPoint slide, you need to put on labcoats and eye protection"


----------



## Donbadabon

zordude said:


> "Before I show you this PowerPoint slide, you need to put on labcoats and eye protection"


Well to be fair, that point could poke your eye out. 

It was cool to see John Chatterton. Loved the 'Shadow Divers' book and his old Deep Sea Detectives show.

So after another season, they are no closer to solving the mystery of Oak Island than they were in the first episode. Eventually they have to give up, right? I mean once the TV money runs out.


----------



## LifeIsABeach

In the last episode of the season they were visited by relatives of one of the three men who originally discovered the money pit. The relatives claim that the three men found three treasure chests and they each kept one. They also brought along a gold cross they claim came from one of the chests and has been passed down through the family. Of course everyone was fascinated by this, but no one bothered to ask how big the chests were, what else was found in the chests, or any other questions which would be of importance if the story were even remotely true.


----------



## cannonz

LifeIsABeach said:


> In the last episode of the season they were visited by relatives of one of the three men who originally discovered the money pit. The relatives claim that the three men found three treasure chests and they each kept one. They also brought along a gold cross they claim came from one of the chests and has been passed down through the family. Of course everyone was fascinated by this, but no one bothered to ask how big the chests were, what else was found in the chests, or any other questions which would be of importance if the story were even remotely true.


Or the simple fact if they found it there is nothing to look for now.


----------



## DaveMN

Well, folks- it's time to buckle-in for another season. Starts on November 15:
http://www.opptrends.com/2016/10/curse-oak-island-back/

I'll make my annual prediction: they won't find a damn worthwhile thing, but we'll learn every last detail of more crackpot theories.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I've never watched this, but I'm living vicariously through you guys. I remember reading a book about this in elementary school in the 90s. I had so many ideas about how to get to the treasure!


----------



## cannonz

Thought was about time for it to return.


----------



## DaveMN

I enjoyed this quote from the article:


> Before the actual show, the fans can enjoy a complete recap of the previous season which will last one hour.


In reality, they could make the recap show 30 minutes and still include all the highlights from the entire first three seasons combined.


----------



## cannonz

So they will be recapping recaps of recaps.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

I hope the son-in-law isn't around this season. He was a worthless addition last year.


----------



## Jim_TV

I can't believe this show is still on. I actually looked forward to the first season a few years ago when it premiered because I read a story about Oak Island as a child, but I just couldn't take it anymore after the first season.


----------



## DaveMN

The main reason I continue to watch is out of stupid curiosity over how long they can continue to draw this out.


----------



## cannonz

It's like a train wreck, you can't look away.


----------



## Donbadabon

Yep. I'm in for another season, if only to see what ridiculous idea they come up with next. That doesn't work.


----------



## DaveMN

I brought this up earlier in this thread, but I'm predicting aliens this year. It's the only crackpot theory they haven't proposed yet.


----------



## DaveMN

Interesting read on the backstory:
http://mynorth.com/2016/06/rick-marty-lagina-last-treasure-hunters/


----------



## cannonz

Another wack theory (they have had several shows on recently) that can get worked in is Nostradamus.


----------



## Donbadabon

A French map and a hatch? They've stumbled into Lost!

I forgot how fun it was to say 'No' whenever the announcer proposes a theory.


----------



## cannonz

The hunting Hitler guys could show up too, maybe he's hiding down there.


----------



## DaveMN

Man, this show is a hoot. I was briefly encouraged when Marty sat the guys down initially and they were going to drill the Money Pit. Then within ten minutes they're looking in a well 20 miles away and chasing a hatch- all based on some bogus old map.


----------



## DaveMN

I can already see they're going to drag out the excavation of the Money Pit for at least the whole season. We'll get little bits and pieces of it each episode. In the meantime, the rest of each episode will be the usual BS filler.


----------



## mrdbdigital

DaveMN said:


> I can already see they're going to drag out the excavation of the Money Pit for at least the whole season. We'll get little bits and pieces of it each episode. In the meantime, the rest of each episode will be the usual BS filler.


IF they had found anything, we would have heard about it on the news, anyway.


----------



## cannonz

First thing I thought after watching last episode was, they yet again managed to fritter away an hour doing nothing.


----------



## DaveMN

Read in narrator's voice:
_Is it possible we might actually have something worth televising next episode?
_
I'm actually paying attention now that they're finally digging in the money pit.


----------



## cannonz

Now that we may have found something lets come to complete stop. Maybe next season will go deeper.


----------



## Allanon

They didn't have anything planned after they reach their first goal? When making the plan nobody said when we find wood then what? I know it's probably the producers drawing out the show but spending thousands of dollars a day on a crew and equipment and not having a plan in place makes Rick and Marty look like complete amateurs and idiots.


----------



## cannonz

Especially since they were so sure they were in right spot, and their love of endless repetitive meetings to plan (so much as to have war room) everything out. Would think what will we do if we hit it might have come up.


----------



## Allanon

Anyone else think the producers are planting items in the swamp to go along with the sunken ship theory?


----------



## mrdbdigital

That spike sure looks like a plain, old, rusty railroad spike to me. I've seen thousands of them in my rail fanning days.


----------



## DaveMN

I'm ALMOST starting to feel sorry for the Laginas. The most fascinating part of the show to me is the psychological aspect of watching these guys piss away millions of dollars without knowing when to pack it in. It would be very interesting to follow the money trail. How much comes from the Laginas, and how much comes out of the show budget? The excavations just don't seem like they'd be financially sustainable long-term. At some point you have to say enough is enough.


----------



## Donbadabon

Announcer - A bone? In 10X? Could they have just found human remains?

Sigh. No. No they didn't. They've resorted to using the remains of their lunch to push the story along.


----------



## mrdbdigital

I don't understand why they don't get some of that professional equipment that is used for looking deep into the earth for petroleum and see what's under that island, not the cheapo drag along ground penetrating radar they messed with.


----------



## cannonz

The announcer sounds like the narrator on the old Batman show, when they found the bullet a couple of shows ago he even almost said WHAT's this. And on the bullet was ready for him to go into, could cowboys from the future have went back in time to bury their train robbery money on island and gotten into gunfight with Francis Drake and the British army.


----------



## DaveMN

I'm going to try something new: summarizing episodes using as few words as possible to distill them down to their true essence.
This week? "Found bone"


----------



## cannonz

Was some great acting by the guy and his son in law when the barrier burst. The old guy could barely keep from laughing during their talk, then son in law gave stilted oh no it burst.


----------



## cannonz

They make some commitments in description for 2/7 ep One of Seven "Incredible discoveries are made at Smith's Cove and in Money Pit"


----------



## DaveMN

I'll go out on a limb and predict that the use of the word "incredible" is unwarranted here.


----------



## DaveMN

So, apparently the "incredible" discoveries were some rocks in Smith's Cove and some wood from the new bore hole. Zzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Allanon

DaveMN said:


> So, apparently the "incredible" discoveries were some rocks in Smith's Cove and some wood from the new bore hole. Zzzzzzzzzzzz....


Not just any wood, round wood possibly from the original money pit! /s


----------



## DaveMN




----------



## DaveMN




----------



## innocentfreak

DaveMN said:


> I'm ALMOST starting to feel sorry for the Laginas. The most fascinating part of the show to me is the psychological aspect of watching these guys piss away millions of dollars without knowing when to pack it in. It would be very interesting to follow the money trail. How much comes from the Laginas, and how much comes out of the show budget? The excavations just don't seem like they'd be financially sustainable long-term. At some point you have to say enough is enough.


I would guess many of these companies also donate their services since the logos are featured.


----------



## KDeFlane

I see Rick and Marty Lagina listed as guests on tonight's "Late Show with Stephen Colbert" (CBS).


----------



## jgickler

The Canadian government is paying for at least some of it. History Channel's Curse of Oak Island gets film funding for Season 4


----------



## cannonz

I think that guy had the ark of the covenant or the hope diamond in his man bun.


----------



## DaveMN

'The Curse Of Oak Island' Season 5: Reasons Why It May Get Renewed Or Canceled


----------



## DaveMN

It'll be interesting to see if there's a season 5. The end of that last episode sure felt like a goodbye to me.


----------



## mrdbdigital

They're promoting a "season wrap up show" for next Tuesday.


----------



## cannonz

I have a feeling if it comes back at all we be a single 2 hour special or something like that.


----------



## mrdbdigital

It will be back. It's History's top rated show.


----------



## worachj

Guide data seems to be mixed up for this Tuesday's 2 hour wrap up show 'Drilling Down - The Look Ahead'. The ad I saw on the history channel said 10/9C. Not sure what the correct time should be.

CHECK YOUR GUIDES!


----------



## mrdbdigital

worachj said:


> Guide data seems to be mixed up for this Tuesday's 2 hour wrap up show 'Drilling Down - The Look Ahead'. The ad I saw on the history channel said 10/9C. Not sure what the correct time should be.
> 
> CHECK YOUR GUIDES!


They are repeating the season finale at 8PM, and the recap show at 10PM, according to History's online schedule.
HISTORY TV Schedule | HISTORY


----------



## KDeFlane

fyi, the bonus episode "A Look Ahead" is tied to the series ID for the "Drilling Down" enhanced episodes, so your regular season pass will not pick this up tonight.


----------



## DaveMN

Interesting article that throws cold water on the whole treasure theory:
Hidden Masonic Links to the Legendary Treasure of Oak Island


----------



## Donbadabon

That is a good read


----------



## DaveMN

It looks like The Curse of Oak Island IS returning for Season 5


----------



## DaveMN

The Curse of Oak Island treasure found? Huge dig under way at Money Pit


----------



## cannonz

Same stuff they had before, just bringing back.


----------



## MikeBear

I think if there was anything, it was found a long time ago and that person(s) kept their mouths SHUT. As anybody that finds a treasure should.

Of course, I guess there still could be something else there... It just doesn't seem likely since it's been dug up over and over for a couple hundred years.


----------



## DaveMN

Season 5 premieres 11/7:
'The Curse Of Oak Island' Gets Season 5 Premiere Date On History
The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY


----------



## DaveMN

Trailer for new season:


----------



## DaveMN

New season starts Tuesday.
Mystery grows as new Curse of Oak Island Season 5 trailer reveals cryptic historical letter

They're cranking-up the hype machine again.


----------



## KDeFlane

I checked ahead and saw that my Season Pass was picked up two extra hours in the afternoon before the season 5 opener. Turns out, these are reairs of the season 4 finale, which was originally a 2-hour episode, split into two entries so the titles look new now. They are possibly "enhanced" but I feel free to remove them from my queue.


----------



## DaveMN

If you want some extra entertainment, over on reddit they have a "Drunk Island" thread for every episode. Everybody gets drunk on Crown Royal and mocks the show. Here the latest episode thread:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FOakIsland%252Fcomments%252F7nqx4q%252F

IMHO these threads are more entertaining than the show.


----------



## DaveMN




----------



## cannonz

1/2 episode yet another with nothing but recaps.


----------



## cannonz

At least the metal detector guy didn't find any pooter this week.


----------



## DaveMN




----------



## DaveMN




----------



## mrdbdigital

I am so tired of this show telling us everything over and over. I'm interested in the subject of the show, but enough of the repeating everything 12 times.


----------



## Gregor

mrdbdigital said:


> I am so tired of this show telling us everything over and over. I'm interested in the subject of the show, but enough of the repeating everything 12 times.


That's because every week they have a great half-hour show. In an hour time slot.


----------



## DaveMN




----------



## DaveMN




----------



## cannonz

What was the tearful not coming back to island thing, I thought he said was never coming back turns out just the last couple of episodes of this season.


----------



## DaveMN

This show has always been ridiculous, but they're really taking it to another level lately. At some level you have to admire the producers' ability to take nothing, and make a highly-rated, multi-season show out of it.


----------



## cannonz

I guess they figured Oak Island was milked for all it's worth, now a spinoff The Curse Of Civil War Gold.


----------



## Allanon

Getting sick of hearing about the Templars on this show. Wish they would just do dig and find updates instead of speculation.


----------



## DaveMN




----------



## Tony_T

Did anyone think that a steel plate stopped the caisson?
After 200 years, it would be disintegrated.
Knew it was a BFR, probably granite, before they sent a diver down.


----------



## cannonz

The Mobius strip of a show. I like how they pretended to wonder if cross was lead or covered gold. I will think about a way to find out if something is one metal or covered with another, maybe take a bath while I do, and shout something silly like eureka if I figure it out.


----------



## TeddS

Sorry if it's a smeek, but my wife started to watch this show and I told her it reminded me of something I saw as a kid. She found it - the In Search Of episode about the island...


----------



## Donbadabon

TeddS said:


> Sorry if it's a smeek, but my wife started to watch this show and I told her it reminded me of something I saw as a kid. She found it - the In Search Of episode about the island...


That's a good find. Hey, there's the money pit from 40 years ago. Wonder if anything is underneath it??


----------



## cannonz

P.T. Barnum would love it.


----------



## cannonz

Another doc, [URL=[/URL] the won't be found till no more oaks on island legend, I've never heard is called the most famous in it.


----------



## DaveMN

New season premieres Nov 13th:
Watch Preview: The Curse of Oak Island Season 6 Clip - The Curse of Oak Island | HISTORY

Just in it for the ridiculous speculation and dead-ends at this point.


----------



## Donbadabon

^^ Starts this Tuesday.

(Cue voice-over) - Tuesday? The same day that the Knight's Templar are known to have stolen Shakespeare's unfinished works and hidden them on Oak Island?


----------



## DaveMN

Could it be? The Holy Grail? The Ark of the Covenant?
...or maybe just an old piece of wood with a rusty nail?


----------



## cannonz

What's the deal with the little Hitler figurines at the seismic place.


----------



## obixman

re: Oak Island

I'm not saying it's ancient astronauts...

But....

It's ancient astronauts.


----------



## cannonz

obixman said:


> re: Oak Island
> 
> I'm not saying it's ancient astronauts...
> 
> But....
> 
> It's ancient astronauts.


See post #72 on page 4


----------



## Donbadabon

Any updates? Have they gone back to the Money Pit? Or 10X?


----------



## Allanon

Donbadabon said:


> Any updates? Have they gone back to the Money Pit? Or 10X?


They did some seismic ground readings around the money pit and 10X to get a 3d layout of the underground. They also did some drilling to see if the 3d layout was correct. Also they are building a dam around a cove to see if they can find an old wooden structure and the drainage system that floods the money pit. Plus they found another broach and an old cross bolt using metal detectors.

I'm liking this season because it's more science and exploration opposed to speculation.


----------



## worachj

I still like watching and I'm going with the flow of things, but the last couple of shows have been SLOW with very little of anything new. Plus, the cofferdam and digging in Smith's cove has already been done a couple of times before. That area has been so dugged up an examined that I'm not sure what they're expecting to find. But I can't stop watching!

Past digging of Smith's cove and the "U" shape structure.
http://www.reddit.com/r/OakIsland/comments/7unxlg/dunfield_smiths_cove_exploration/
Robert Dunfield's 1965 investigation of Smith's Cove | Oak Island Treasure
Smith's Cove - a closer look at Oak Island's artificial beach | Oak Island Treasure


----------



## worachj

Here's some detailed PDF presentations on Oak Island:
Les MacPhie Archives

This is a good one on Smith's cove:
https://www.oakislandcompendium.ca/...a02_smiths_cove_oak_island_les_m_aug_2006.pdf

This is a good one on the History of Oak Island:
https://www.oakislandcompendium.ca/...nd_treasure_hunt_mit_darcy_o__jan_28_2008.pdf


----------



## worachj

Another episode manly on Smith's Cove. They think they've found undocumented vertical timbers and the beginning of one of the five feeder fingers of the flooding tunnel to the money pit. A lot of digging. I guess they're finding and trying to collaborate old documented information. I hope something new is found.

To me it just looked like the vertical timbers were from searchers trying to block the flood tunnels. I wonder how much further they'll continue digging. Rick sure looked lethargic the last couple of episodes, hope his Lyme disease isn't affecting him too much.


----------



## Donbadabon

Vertical timbers? Could they have found a connection between the Knight's Templar and Noah's Ark?


----------



## MikeBear

Donbadabon said:


> Vertical timbers? Could they have found a connection between the Knight's Templar and Noah's Ark?


Could there be TREES growing their trunks underground? GASP! Quick, to the War Room to discuss this find for 50 minutes! Perhaps Oak Island is really a portal to an INNER EARTH civilization? Maybe that Superman and the Mole Men movie was REALLY a documentary? OMG!


----------



## cannonz

They haven't worked unicorns into the mix yet.


----------



## Donbadabon

cannonz said:


> They haven't worked unicorns into the mix yet.


Spoilers for next season should be tagged as such!!


----------



## MikeBear

cannonz said:


> They haven't worked unicorns into the mix yet.


"Could it be that Noah MISSED his pickup of unicorns on Oak Island?" "Well, we've found a 1" square piece of wood about 165' down, that MAY actually have been part of Noah's Ark!" Tune in next week for an update!

Next week: "After extensive research, it was determined that the 1" piece of wood just couldn't have been from Noah's Ark, because EVERYBODY knows he only used 2" pieces of wood!".

LOL. It's about that ridiculous, and that's every episode.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Six seasons in and I still think a Bobby Dazzler is some sort of sex toy.


----------



## cannonz

Odds Bodkins said:


> Six seasons in and I still think a Bobby Dazzler is some sort of sex toy.


 If it's toy a holy schmoly must be a act.


----------



## bbrown9

According to the History Channel there was an episode aired on Tuesday (1/29/2019) but it didn't record for me. The history on the TiVo said that it was removed because the Guide changed.

Did anyone get that episode?


----------



## Allanon

bbrown9 said:


> According to the History Channel there was an episode aired on Tuesday (1/29/2019) but it didn't record for me. The history on the TiVo said that it was removed because the Guide changed.
> 
> Did anyone get that episode?


Mine recorded it on 1/29/2019 at 8:00 PM CST.


----------



## KDeFlane

bbrown9 said:


> According to the History Channel there was an episode aired on Tuesday (1/29/2019) but it didn't record for me. The history on the TiVo said that it was removed because the Guide changed.
> 
> Did anyone get that episode?


The guide did change. Sadly, it changed the title of the new slot by adding the "Digging Deeper" tag. My Pass is not set to pick up those expanded epsiodes, and thus I did not record the "Wharfs and All" episode. I'm manually picking it up next week. Thank you for pointing this out!


----------



## Tony_T

Saw this in a promo:


Spoiler



"We found concrete, the Romans made concrete!"


----------



## Allanon

Tony_T said:


> Saw this in a promo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "We found concrete, the Romans made concrete!"


Last episode it was the Vikings.


----------



## KDeFlane

Heads up for monkey business with the guide, not tonight but next week (Feb.19), where they're making the same mistake in marking the prime timeslot at "Digging Deeper" as they did last month. It looks like there is also a special "scrapbook" hour next week that isn't being picked up by my Pass, probably a clip show but should still be marked as new. (I'll post this in the Season Pass Alerts as we get closer to the 19th, in case the guide shuffles some more)


----------



## KDeFlane

KDeFlane said:


> Heads up for monkey business with the guide...


"Digging Deeper" is the usual expanded hour. The regular new timeslot for tonight is marked as a "Drilling Down" special, and the episode number may be wrong or misleading. Either way, my Season Pass was not picking it up as new.


----------



## cannonz

Can't believe they and all of us missed the obvious answer, leprechaun.


----------



## worachj

cannonz said:


> Can't believe they and all of us missed the obvious answer, leprechaun.


Could it be? The curse of oak island is an actual curse of a leprechaun? Can the strange occurrences be leprechaun mischief? Will the money pit be the pot of gold at the end of rainbow?


----------



## Carlucci

How big of a revelation is it that the dye found its way to Smith's Cove? Seems, on its surface, that this is bombshell evidence that the flood tunnels actually DO exist. And if they exist, and can be proven to be man-made, that is bombshell evidence that someone went to great pains to ensure the money pit would be flooded when exposed. While they often state the existence of the flood tunnels as fact, it has never been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, right? To me, this would be the single biggest Eureka moment of the Laginas' adventure so far.


----------



## worachj

That’s one of the problems of Oak Island, what is myth, what is speculation and what is a proven fact. The Lagina’s are mostly covering ground already taken, some of the things many times over by different groups. They’re trying to prove which of the myths and speculations are actual facts.

The dye test has been done before by Dan Blankenship and it identified Smith’s Cove as one spot, but the Lagina’s are trying to pinpoint the exact location in Smith’s Cove. Others have drilled between the Money Pit and Smith’s Cove and used explosives in attempts to block the flood tunnels. But I’m not sure if the flood tunnel(s) between the Money Pit and Smith’s Cove were actually found and proven.


----------



## KDeFlane

I am not a geologist, so maybe I don't understand how islands work. Wouldn't all water eventually percolate out to the ocean, naturally? Unless the bedrock was solid diamond, I imagine there being enough cracks and porous material for every deep hole to eventually hit a table of ocean water. The hydraulics of the situation are not well-explained, but I can't see how a dye test can ever prove whether a flow is man-made and not structural.


----------



## Donbadabon

Just the whole idea that someone would bury treasure, create an elaborate system of flood tunnels that would not only kill whoever was trying to reach the treasure but destroy the treasure, and THEN leave a note telling people to keep digging because they are almost at the treasure, is just too stupid to even comprehend.


----------



## MikeBear

Carlucci said:


> How big of a revelation is it that the dye found its way to Smith's Cove? Seems, on its surface, that this is bombshell evidence that the flood tunnels actually DO exist. And if they exist, and can be proven to be man-made, that is bombshell evidence that someone went to great pains to ensure the money pit would be flooded when exposed. While they often state the existence of the flood tunnels as fact, it has never been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, right? To me, this would be the single biggest Eureka moment of the Laginas' adventure so far.


The whole island is porous limestone. Water seeps right through it, and doesn't need tunnels to do so.


----------



## cannonz

I didn't know Dan Blankenship died till seeing show last night. 'The Curse of Oak Island' treasure hunter Dan Blankenship dead at 95


----------



## cannonz

Donbadabon said:


> Just the whole idea that someone would bury treasure, create an elaborate system of flood tunnels that would not only kill whoever was trying to reach the treasure but destroy the treasure, and THEN leave a note telling people to keep digging because they are almost at the treasure, is just too stupid to even comprehend.


 You also have to add dug so deep with shovels or what ever else they had back then, that cant be done now. The other assorted digging and building for the alleged trap(s), lets say they could and did would have taken lifetimes to complete, part of legend was they saw lights and heard noises for a few nights.


----------



## cannonz

The brothers grey went away so gradually I didn't notice. Its bad enough the naming things similar to get DVR's to record and viewers confused, done with this and others. But having completely different show tacked on end and listing as 2 hour show is awful.


----------



## worachj

It could of been a guild problem, but the other show was most likely added because Marty Lagina is a producer for both of the shows (The Curse of Oak Islnad & The Curse of Civil War Gold). Oddly the second showing of the episode had both shows as separate one hour episodes.


----------



## Allanon

cannonz said:


> But having completely different show tacked on end and listing as 2 hour show is awful.


I think this might be a new trend used by the History / Discovery channels. Deadliest Catch has started to group two episodes together in a 2 hour recording then later it's splits them in to one hour episodes and Tivo ends up recording 4 hours for just 2 episodes because it thinks the one hour episodes are new. Same thing happened with Gold Rush and Gold Rush: White Water.


----------



## cannonz

Just watched the bio show, the metal detector guy looked like Ronnie James Dio when young with long hair.


----------



## cannonz

Oak Island Sold - Oak Island Are the brothers from Michigan? If it isn't them I guess they are screwed.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

They're from Michigan.


----------



## Donbadabon

That article is very odd. It seems like it is an old article written before the brothers started searching and just re-dated.
"Although the Michigan partners have never hunted for treasure before, Mr. Blankenship says they will be active and on site. They are hoping to start exploring by June. The treasure trove licence is in Mr. Tobias’ name, but the new group will be looking to transfer the licence, which is valid until July of 2008."


----------



## cannonz

I noticed they were quoting a man that died months before date on article.


----------



## worachj

'The Curse Of Oak Island' Season 7 Premiere Date, Spoilers: Will Rick And Marty Finally Solve The 200-Year-Old Mystery?



> Other reports about the upcoming _The Curse of Oak Island _Season 7 claimed that it would have a total of 36 episodes.
> 
> Season 7 is expected to premiere in November 2019.


----------



## MikeBear

worachj said:


> 'The Curse Of Oak Island' Season 7 Premiere Date, Spoilers: Will Rick And Marty Finally Solve The 200-Year-Old Mystery?


NOPE. Any treasure there was, (if any) was clearly found and kept quiet about a LONG time ago. Smart people don't tell.

These guys are just milking the shows for all they can get.


----------



## cannonz

Click on the island with X explains the weird dating thing. Recent discoveries on Oak Island


----------



## worachj

Oh, Oh the boys and Oak Island are in trouble. Hurricane Dorian is headed for Nova Scotia and they're under a hurricane warning. Wonder what's going on at the dig site! Could cause a lot of damage. Should make for some good TV though.



















September 7th:


> Hurricane force winds of 90 gusting to 130 km/h at exposed locations except 120 gusting to 150 km/h at the coast with surge of 0.7 to 1.0 m and waves from 4 to 7 m from Hurricane Dorian are expected.
> 
> Hurricane conditions are expected today as Dorian quickly approaches the region.
> 
> The current track has Dorian moving near Halifax this evening. Winds will increase throughout the day and will become severe by evening. Wind gusts up to 150 km/h are likely, especially along coastal areas.
> 
> Flooding is also possible along parts of the coast due to storm surge and rough pounding surf later today.
> 
> ###
> 
> These winds will topple many trees leading to downed utility lines and extended service outages. Moderate to significant damage to roofing materials, exterior cladding and light structures is likely. This could result in some damage to docks and breakwaters. Shoreline erosion and wave overwash is expected where winds blow onshore.
> 
> A hurricane warning means that hurricane conditions are expected over parts of the region within 24 hours. Hurricane conditions include (A) sustained winds near 120 km/h or more, and/or (B) significantly elevated water levels and dangerous surf along the coast.
> 
> By nature, a hurricane also implies the threat of local flooding from heavy rainfall - consult your local area forecast for possible rainfall warnings.
> 
> Please continue to monitor alerts issued by the Canadian Hurricane Centre and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. Reports of storm conditions and impacts can be emailed directly to [email protected] or by tweeting reports by province using #NSStorm, #NBStorm, #PEStorm, #NLwx, #QCStorm or #ONStorm.
> Recommended actions
> 
> Secure loose objects on your property and anticipate power interruptions. Beware of wind-blown debris and downed power lines if outdoors. Stay away from the shore - the combination of surge and large waves could result in dangerous rip currents and the risk of being pulled out to sea.


----------



## worachj

The new season of the Curse of Oak Island premiers on November 5th, 2019




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## worachj

> *Dorian* made landfall near ***** Creak, *Nova Scotia* Saturday evening, about 15 miles south of Halifax. ... Initially, *Nova Scotia* Power Inc. reported more than 300,000 customers were without power in parts of Halifax, Prince Edward *Island* and New Brunswick.


Looks like Oak Island took almost a direct hit from hurricane Dorian, hitting landfall 15 miles south of Halifx. Oak Island is about 35 miles southwest of Halifx.

Wonder how bad it hit them.


----------



## cannonz

I bet it just enough to prevent them from finding it this year, but they will for sure next year.


----------



## Allanon

Imagine what the hurricane uncovered, this alone should fill the season.


----------



## cannonz

There is a top 25 theories special coming up, bet they had a lot of trouble cutting to 25 since any given episode has more than that.


----------



## Jim_TV

I can't believe this show is still going. Feels like it was years ago I watched the first season and then deleted the season pass in disgust.


----------



## worachj

I just got done watching last week's episode of Ancient Aliens: Declassified. There was a 20-minute segment where they combined two theory's: Ancient Aliens and the Ark of the Covenant and added it to the theory of Oak Island.

The quick and dirty summary: The Ark is supposed to have mythical powers, which is actually an ancient Alien (nuclear) power plant that the Knights Templar took and buried on Oak Island. The flood tunnels are actual cooling tunnels to prevent the power plant (Ark of the Covenant) from overheating and exploding.

Everything we can't explain should be contributed to Aliens!!!


----------



## cannonz

I knew crazy hair guy would get to it sooner or later, Because no other explanation makes since.


----------



## cannonz

worachj said:


> 'The Curse Of Oak Island' Season 7 Premiere Date, Spoilers: Will Rick And Marty Finally Solve The 200-Year-Old Mystery?


 36 episodes!, going to be whole lot of recapping going on.


----------



## cannonz

Judging by the clips looks like they got serious with the dam this year.


----------



## worachj

Hopefully they’ll get into areas where no one from the past has already covered. That area has been dug up multiple times in the past. They always seem to be retracing and covering areas that have been looked at before, although they are covering them more thoroughly.

I know they say they'll follow the path where ever the data leads them, but they seem to be just following in the same paths of the others before them. Seems like they're making the same mistakes as others before them. 

Hopefully their thoroughness will discover something new!


----------



## worachj

Slow start to the season, but a better episode last night. This season seems to be the discovery of the unknown and moving past following the path most taken by previous searchers. Just because the previous searchers did something doesn’t mean they were right about their theory’s.

I do like that they’re researching and looking into new areas of the island. Gary and his metal detector are finding some good stuff and some insight into other areas of the island. Drain the swamp, something doesn’t seem natural about it to me! I'm thinking that taking a seismic survey of the whole island is a sound decision that could reveal unknown things about the island.

They’re sending a lot of money! Would love to know how much they’ve soaked into the island so far.


----------



## cannonz

Tue 2/25 at 8PM William Shatner Meets Oak Island on Drilling Down. Sat 2/29 9PM The Unexplained - Oak Island Curse.


----------



## Donbadabon

Season 8 starts tonight.

Eight. The same number of letters in 'Leonardo'. Could this coconut have belonged to Leonardo da Vinci? Marty and Rick Lagina go back to Borehole 10-X in an effort to locate more coconut fibers.


----------



## innocentfreak

I think I completely skipped last season. How ever will I catch up on everything they found so far.


----------



## KDeFlane

I spent most of last season fast-forwarding past every guest with a theory and every filler scene of the B-crew wandering in the woods. Skip to the last 10 minutes to see what new trinket they dug out of the mud. The curse of this show is upon us all.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Still can't stand Jack Begley


----------



## Donbadabon

New series starts next Tuesday (the 17th). Beyond Oak Island.
"Hosted by real-life treasure hunters, Rick and Marty Lagina, _Beyond Oak Island_ will chronicle the greatest treasure hunts of the past, present and future. It will offer a combination of great story telling, compelling interviews with treasure-hunters, historians and experts, and on-location reality content where viewers can witness treasure hunts in progress. "


----------



## cannonz

Drinking game, every time someone says Wow. They add at least 1 new person every episode.


----------



## worachj

Nice summary on the quest of trying to solve the Oak Island mystery, the people and their theories.

Oak Island: The Curse of a Never-Ending Series : Living Magazine



Spoiler: Shocked to learn about this.



A mysterious death on the island occurred in 2017 of one of the crew and went unreported by the show. It's the 7th person that has died on the island.


----------

